

Crate.IO Wins TechCrunch Disrupt London's Startup Battle - spanktar
http://cr8.is/tcdisrupt-14

======
spanktar
Super excited to have won the Startup Battle! Crate is a distributed database
that uses a SQL interface to access Lucene-based data. You could think of it
as "SQL for Elasticsearch" if you must, but it's much more than that.
Questions? Comments?

~~~
tim333
Congrats!

